# Police Officer Thor Soderberg



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Thor Soderberg

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Chicago Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Wednesday, July 7, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years, 11 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, July 7, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Officer's handgun
*Suspect Info:* Shot and wounded
Officer Thor Soderberg was shot and killed in an apparent robbery attempt at 61st Street and Racine Avenue.

At about 3:50 pm, Officer Soderberg was returning to his vehicle at the end of his shift when he struggled with a male subject who was able to gain control of his service weapon and fatally shot him in the chest. The incident occurred in the parking lot of the former Englewood District police station that is currently being used by the Targeted Response Unit.

The suspect then fled and attempted to commit an armed robbery nearby. Other officers, who heard additional shots from inside the police facility, responded and exchanged gunfire with the 24-year-old suspect, seriously wounding him.

Officer Soderberg had served with the Chicago Police Department for nearly 11 years and was an instructor in the Education and Training Division. He is survived by his wife.
Agency Contact Information
Chicago Police Department
3510 S. Michigan Avenue
Chicago, IL 60653

Phone: (312) 746-6000

_*Please contact the Chicago Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Dear Christ! In his own station's parking lot!!! Chicago is just out of control. Rest in Peace P.O. Soderberg.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

seriously wounding the suspect ?

think head shot boys

R.I.P.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Soderberg


----------

